# Out of Practice Paramedic Seeks NREMT Cert



## scoutmedic (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been a paramedic for 14 years, but the last 5 have been in a clinical setting. I find myself in a position where having my NREMT is a necessity. The biggest problem is that many things have changed since I was certified. The next refresher course in 3 months away. What is a no-nonsense paramedic book I can use to study before my refresher course? I was considering the book military medics use, but cannot find any reference to it.


----------



## rescue99 (Oct 10, 2010)

scoutmedic said:


> I've been a paramedic for 14 years, but the last 5 have been in a clinical setting. I find myself in a position where having my NREMT is a necessity. The biggest problem is that many things have changed since I was certified. The next refresher course in 3 months away. What is a no-nonsense paramedic book I can use to study before my refresher course? I was considering the book military medics use, but cannot find any reference to it.



Mosby's Paramedic Refresher and Review (case study approach). ISBN 0-323-04752-1


----------



## medic417 (Oct 10, 2010)

Might check out this guy he does live online refreshers an NR prep.

http://www.jonpuryear.com/


----------



## Cadwell1202 (Oct 10, 2010)

I listened to Jon Puryear when i tested intermediate and he is great.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 10, 2010)

And I'll vouch for Jon Puryear's classes, he does a good job at refreshing the material and explaining it in ways that most people can understand.


(I said most because there's always the idiot...)


----------



## medic417 (Oct 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> (I said most because there's always the idiot...)



If the shoe fits...............


----------

